# burnt leafs



## wassup (Apr 22, 2008)

hey guy´s wot do you thinm i´ve done here ?????????????????
blueberry in soil under 24 light. gave i light nutes last week. then noticed the leaves dryin out. left them a few days then gave them a good soak with water. the middle new growthis fine just the fan leaves. any ideas people ???????????????????


----------



## lyfr (Apr 22, 2008)

if its only those two leaves and your confident everything is in check(ph etc) i wouldnt worry about it yet...just keep a close eye on them. JMO


----------



## wassup (Apr 22, 2008)

yes ph is ok, all other growth is ok, i´m just gona keep an eye on them for a few more day´s. no more water or nutes to see how they go. thank´s for you help lyfr.


----------



## wassup (Apr 24, 2008)

i´m puttin my blueberry outside from today. the sun is gettin hotta by the day. i´ll let her sit in the sun then put her back under light´s at night. i´ll try this for a week and check the progress. if all is ok then i might leave her out fultime. hopefully take some clones from her later on. there seems to be no change in the leaves, and all other growth seems ok.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Just keep an eye on it and tell us if it keep spreading. I would wait until the hours of light are above 14 hours daily and then just start leaving it outside. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 24, 2008)

Leaves are browning or yellowing. Yellow, brown, or necrotic (dead) patches, especially around the edges of the leaf, which may be curled. >> Potassium (K) deficiency.


----------



## wassup (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks to you all for your thoughts - the leaves are really dryin out. checked the roots thought it may be to wet - but there ok. so i gave it a good drink last night. do you think i should give it some nutes ? i´ll get some pic´s up later 2day. just check on blue - and the bottom leaves are really dyin off, the next set are dryout and ends curlin upwards. pic´s will follow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

ph, overwatering and light nuteburn.....let dry, fix ph with a good watering.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

wassup said:
			
		

> thanks to you all for your thoughts - the leaves are really dryin out. checked the roots thought it may be to wet - but there ok. so i gave it a good drink last night. do you think i should give it some nutes ? i´ll get some pic´s up later 2day. just check on blue - and the bottom leaves are really dyin off, the next set are dryout and ends curlin upwards. pic´s will follow.


 flush them out it look to me like nute burn what kind of nuts you are using  and remember happens after nuts were giving good luck


----------



## wassup (Apr 27, 2008)

thank´s guy´s  -  i´m using PLAGROW. it´s from holland. i´ve cheched the ph it´s ok, i gav them a good flush the other day (how much water do you recommend ?). the bottom leaves have fallen off, but the top one´s seem ok. good and dark green. i might germ another blueberry (fem seeds) just incase this one doesn´t make it !


----------



## wassup (Apr 27, 2008)

ok people - here are the latest pic´s. taken outside. i´m leavin her in the sun from mornin till about 2 o´clock then she goes bak under lights. can anybody give there views as to the problem ? hope the pic´s are good enough for you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2008)

how much nutrients are you giving them and what way are you testing your PH?


----------



## wassup (Apr 28, 2008)

toa - i´m using plagron, which i got from my local seed shop. i only used a small amount in 1 litre solution. ( this was over 3 weeks ago )this was the only time i´ve give her nutes ! then i noticed this happenin. i have a tester kit from the same shop, i make sure ph is ok before waterin. my compost is ph tested to 5.5. my 2 bigbud and 2early girl are doin ok. i´ll post some pic´s of them later.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

Check the run off of your ph!!


----------



## wassup (Apr 28, 2008)

should i give them another flush and check the run off now ? i give them a flush about 5 day´s ago.didn´t over do it tho. i´ve checked plagron.com to see exactly how much nutes to give. it say´s 4ml in every 1lt. so i´ve mixed 4 lt up at 1/4 strenght.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

No more watering! You are going to drown that girl if u keep watering like that. Wait until the soil is bone dry then water. How come u premixed up 4 liters of water?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

And is that tinfoil u are using for reflection?


----------



## wassup (Apr 28, 2008)

ive got 4 babies growin in the cupboard, there 2 weeks old i´m gettin it ready 4 them. yes i use tinfoil on the wall in the cupboard to get them started then outside as soon as. i´ve checked the soil is seems to be dry for about 5 inches down then some damp. she´s out in 80 degres of direct sunlight. the top leaves are doin ok.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ditch the tinfoil! My plants are usually are on the verge of drooping before I water (sometimes up to 10 days with no water). But definitely check your runoff ph next time u water.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 28, 2008)

you need to get a PH meter. not a kit. test the water comming out of the containers. id sill say its a ph problem. needs to be around 6.5


----------



## wassup (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks to you both. i put the tin foil on the wall because as you can see it´s horid wallpaper in there. ( it´s in the warddrobe ). should i put white paper on the walls ? i can´t change to much as it´s not my apartment. i´ll leave the waterin of blue for a couple of day´s, let her really dryout. i´ve mixed some nutes to 1/4 strenght is this ok for the babies ? they will be 2 weeks old on thurs/fri.


----------



## ProPlayer420 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Not sure if I'd leave them outdoors could cause other problems such as spidermites or some other outdoor bug then you will bring them inside...*


----------



## wassup (May 6, 2008)

ok people here r sum new pic´s of blue.............i checked the PH runoff and it was way to low.  i´ve now repotted her with new compost, put back under light´s and heat. let hope for sum change pretty soon.  as u can c not many fan leaves left, and the smaller  1´s startin to curl up and dryout. how soon do you people think before i give her sum nutes ?


----------

